# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Recidief lumbale hernia operatie met littekenweefsel

## norberte

door welke reden krijgt men een recidief hernia?
Bij een nieuw operatie zijn de risico's groter,zo ja: waarom?
Wordt de ingreep op de zelde plaats gedaan?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Norberte,

Ik heb de volgende informatie gevonden;
*Een recidief hernia*
Uit veel onderzoek blijkt dat 80 tot 90% van de patiënten na een herniaoperatie tevreden is met het uiteindelijke resultaat. Recidiefklachten kunnen berusten op het ontstaan van een nieuwe hernia ter plaatse van een hogere of lager gelegen tussenwervelschijf. Een echt recidief (dat is het opnieuw optreden van een hernia op dezelfde plaats) treedt bij ongeveer 5% van de geopereerde patiënten op en heeft te maken met het feit dat het technisch gezien niet mogelijk is om al het tussenwervelschijfmateriaal te verwijderen. Een recidief hernia kan echter ook met goed resultaat worden geopereerd. Technisch gezien is een recidiefoperatie wat moeilijker, omdat er vaak littekenweefsel is van de vorige ingreep, waardoor de zenuwwortel verkleefd kan zijn. Daardoor is het risico dat er zenuwbeschadiging of lekkage van hersenvocht optreedt iets hoger. Vaak is het herstel na een recidiefoperatie trager.
Omdat het slijtageproces zich meestal over meerdere tussenwervelschijven verdeelt kan er na een herniaoperatie altijd een hernia van een andere tussenwervelschijf optreden. Dat is niet goed te voorkomen. Ook een dergelijke nieuwe hernia kan met succes worden geopereerd, en het is niet waar dat een tweede of derde operatie de rug steeds slechter maakt. 
_(Bron; nvnn.org)_
Ik hoop dat dit antwoord geeft op u vragen.
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb dit...
Teveel littekenweefsel aangemaakt na hernia-operatie S1/L5, waardoor de hoofdzenuw naar m'n linkerbeen bekneld zit
Bij mij wordt dit behandeld met zenuwwortelblokkades.

Er werd mij ook verteld dat er kans was op een recidief lumbale herniaoperatie... maar ze proberen me eerst te helpen dmv zenuwwortelblokkades > terug opereren doen ze pas als er niets anders meer opzit... door terug te opereren is er kans dat er nog méér littekenweefsel wordt aangemaakt en door bijv het vastzetten van de ene hernia kan er een hernia ontstaan boven de vastgezette hernia.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,
Ik hoop dat de zenuwwortelblokkades werken!
Ik las ergens dat er eerst 1 of 2 proefblokkades gezet worden en dat het effect als positief gezien wordt als er meer dan 50% minder pijn is en er dan een echte blokkade wordt gezet...
Waar ben jij in dit stadium?
Liefs

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss,
Hoi lieverd!!
Ik ben aan mijn 3de échte blokkade bezig, de eerste hielp niets ... geen wonder,want deze was foutief op L5 gezet, terwijl de blokkade op S1 zit  :Wink: , de tweede hielp ongeveer een half jaar (wat ook een normale 'tijdspanne' blijkt).

Ik heb dus eerst een proefblokkade gehad op L5 (welke niet hielp, maar ik wilde toch een PRF > zenuwwortelblokkade om te proberen).. de blokkade zelf op L5 hielp dus niets.
Daarna ontdekte m'n arts de reden; op verkeerde niveau gezet, dus terug proefblokkade op S1 en daarna de PRF (de zenuwwortelblokkade) op S1 (de juiste!!)
Daar was ik dus goed mee voor ong een half jaar ... en als binnen het jaar de klachten opnieuw terugkeren hoeft er geen proefblok gedaan te worden dus vandaar dat ik onlangs weer een 2de PRF op niveau S1 heb gehad die volgens mij wel weer zijn werk gaat doen voor een paar maanden  :Wink: . Het uiteindelijke effect word je pas gewaar 4 tot 6 weken na plaatsing, maar ik ben vol goede hoop!!  :Smile: 

Opereren is pas een optie als het helemaal niet anders meer kan ...
Reden; doordat de hoofdzenuw naar m'n linkerbeen bekneld zit in littekenweefsel is het érg moeilijk opereren (de zenuw zit zogezegd 'verkleefd' in het littekenweefsel en is daardoor zeer moeilijk te 'zien').
Opereren houdt een kans van 1 op 10 in dat de zenuw geraakt en dus permanent beschadigd wordt en ook is gebleken dat men na een 2de operatie op dezelfde plek nog meer littekenweefsel aanmaakt met nog meer problemen en miserie als gevolg.

Hopelijk heeft ook Norberte wat aan deze info  :Wink: 

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,

Dat is toch te zot voor woorden dat specialisten zo'n (proef) blokkade op de verkeerde plek plaatsen!
Hopelijk helpt de PRF nu weer voor een half jaar (en hopelijk langer!)
Ja ik las inderdaad dat het riskanter is om een 2e operatie op dezelfde plek te doen om de reden die jij noemt.
Hoeveel zenuwwortelblokkades mag je hebben? Tot het echt niet meer helpt? 
Hopelijk werkt deze blokkade ook weer en hoef je niet voor een 2e keer geopereerd te worden!
Ik neem aan dat jou ervaring zeer informatief is voor Norberte en voor elke andere persoon die in deze situatie zit en ervaring/advies/informatie hierover wil!
Sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## redbull

hallo weet iemand een zeer goede specialist zitten voor de rug ik ben reeds al 2 maal geopereerd aan rug met weinig resultaat .1ste operatie discus hernia na operatie de pijn bleef na 2 maand op sukkel heeft men weer geopereerd en l4 en l5 vastgezet om dan hopelijk zonder pijn te moeten zitten .helaas de pijn is niet uit te houden en zoek nu verder wand al 3 jaar zon pijn wordt me wa te veel men specialist ier in aalst wil niks meer doen aan men rug wie kan me helpen aub

----------


## dotito

@Redbul,

In UZA(Edegem)zitten goei specialisten.

----------


## ingrid2507

ik ben uitgeweken naar klein rosendael in velp.begonnen bij neurochirurg dr daemen,maar ivm naar voren gehaalde operatie geopereerd door dr scholten.zij doen t via microscoop operatie. de kliniek van dr iprenburg is ook goed,maar die wordt dus nog niet vergoed.zij doen het via de zij,waardoor nog minder schade.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Norberte,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels?
Ik hoop dat je wat aan de informatie die hier geplaatst is hebt gehad!
Sterkte!

Hallo Redbull,
He vervelend dat je 2 keer geopereerd bent met weinig resultaat  :Frown: !
Hopelijk helpt de tip van Dotito je verder?
Sterkte en succes!

Hallo Ingrid,
Heeft de operatie bij jou geholpen of moet je die nog ondergaan?
Bedankt voor de aanvullende informatie  :Smile:  Misschien verschilt het ook wel per zorgverzekeraar welke specialist vergoed wordt?
Sterkte!

----------


## ingeborgske

ik ben in behandeling bij dokter D'haen Bob in het St blasius ziekenhuis in dendermonde, ik ben vrij tevreden, aanstaande maandag moet ik onder het mes, voor de tweede maal, zelfde problematiek als jij
Misschien eens een tweede opinie vragen
groetjes

----------


## Marian61

Hallo ,weet iemand raad voor mij ..Sinds ruim anderhalfjaar zit er bij mij een tweede hernia in mn onderrug op het laagste werfel of te wel heiligbeen. De artsen van Martinieziekenhuis durfen geen operatie uit te voeren .Omdat ik veel littekenweefsel aanmaak ..
Ben al voor seciondopinie geweest naar andere ziekenhuis ,maar werd weer naar Groningen gestuurd .Slik veel medicatie iederedag maar weer ...Ben het zo zat allemaal ..zie het niet meer zitten .Dit is toch geen leven meer , ook niet voor mn man ...Kom bijna nergens meer ...even naar de kapper op een "goeiedag" ..Ben dan gebroken als ik thuis kom . De spuiten in mn rug hebben niets geholpen :-( 
AUB Wie heeft een optie voor mij ...

----------


## bendevanvijf

Hallo
In 2009 ben ik in genk geopereerd aan een hernia ter hoogte van L4/L5.Na 2 dagen weer helemaal gemobiseerd en voelde me prima.Geen last meer.Op 12 nov 2012 weer last van mijn lage rug.Bij huisarts geweest en had medicatie gekregen en hij heeft verwijskaart gegeven voor neurochirurg om het te laten nakijken.In die nacht werd ik wakker omdat het net was alsof mijn bovenbeen spier links door 10 man uit elkaar getrokken werd.Ik voelde dat ik flauw ging vallen door de pijn.Ik wou me draaien omdat ik bang was om van de bank te vallen.Toen ik bij kwam had ik zon pijn in mijn hele been.Ik kon niet praten dat deed al pijn.Ik ben naar heerlen gegaan want ik hield het niet meer.Ik heb mijn man gesmeekt om me bewusteloos te slaan zo radeloos van de pijn.Werd opgenomen en medicatie gekregen.4 pogingen voor mri te maken waarvan 1 met roes en de laatste onder narcose.Op 21 nov met spoed geopereerd aan een dubbele hernia op L4 en L5.Er zat veel littekenweefsel dus hebben bot weg moeten kappen om bij de hernias te komen.Na de operatie kon ik mijn been niet bewegen.Mijn been sleepte ik mee.Sommige plaatsen dood gevoel en sommige plaatsen overgevoelig.De arts zei dat het psychisch zat en wou me op de psychiatrische afdeling opnemen om te revalideren.Ik dacht dat ik door de grond zakte want wat ik voelde was echt.uiteindelijk met hulp en intensive fysio therapie na huis gegaan.Op de controle was de dokter kortaf en zei dat de operatie gelukt was en wat er nu nog speelde met mijn been hij geen verstand van had.Ik heb second opinion in genk gedaan en daar werd meteen actie ondernomen.Een niewe mri en emg.Op mri was heel veel litteken weefsel te zien en op de emg was duidelijk dat de zenuw van de L5 faalt.Nu proefblokkades gehad op L4 en L5 en 21 mei pulse rf op beide wervels.In genk gaan ze uitzoeken hoe en waar de beschadiging zit maar wil me eerst van de pijn afhalen voor zo ver dat mogelijk is.Ik ben zeer beperkt in doen en laten.Na 100 meter lopen is het alsof ik 100 kg meesleep en ga sloffen en uiteindelijk struikelen.Kan in zit en lig stand geen beweging in mijn been.Mijn 4 kleine tenen kan ik niet optillen en mijn voet kan ik ook niet naar mij toe heffen.Ik moet rekening ermee houden zeiden ze in de pijnpolie dat het been en de voet niet meer goed komt omdat het te lang speelt.Het is te erg voor woorden dat heerlen met zon diagnose kwam zonder onderzoeken te doen.Het zit zeer zeker niet psychisch.Heeft iemand ook zoiets meegemaakt of iets soortgelijks.

----------


## sjeng

Bij wie was jij dan in Heerlen, ik werd ook geopereerd daar en heb ook een mislukte hernia op. ondergaan.

----------

